# '09 HELP!! Felt B12 - Fork recall and rear brake questions



## s54chris (Oct 22, 2010)

Just picked up this great frame - does anyone know if it needs a specially configured rear brake caliper since it sits behind the crank at end of chain stay? Looks like pulling arm may be restricted by seat tube

Also, there seems to be a recall on fork for this frame- each time I call Felt customer support I get no where in their automated answer system and the number I am dialing is for this issue.

Thanks!


----------



## Lou3000 (Aug 25, 2010)

I can't help you on the fork recall, you'll have to talk to Felt.

As for the brake, it takes a regular caliper, but only certain ones will work. I believe the Shimano 7800 is the most common upgrade. There are some TRP brakes that fit too.


----------



## wpcouch (Jan 10, 2011)

s54chris,

Take the bike to your local Felt dealer so they can contact Felt Dealer Support with the S/N. They can tell you if you have an affected bike, and, if you do, process the claim.


----------

